# Dietary Fats, Prostaglandins and Hormones ? Part II



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

As eluded to in Part I of this article, Unsaturated fats are broken up into two main categories: Monounsaturates, also called the omega-9 (w9) fatty acids, and Polyunsaturates. Polyunsaturates are further broken up into omega-6 (w6) and omega-3 (w3) fatty acids. It is within the polyunsaturates that we find the two essential fatty acids (EFAs), [...]

*Read More...*


----------

